# NEW ALBUM



## slideaboot (Apr 5, 2011)

As some of you know, I play lap steel guitar for a band called HOT MESS. Anyway, our album just came out today for digital download (the hard copy CDs are still out at the factory being pressed, available 4/22) and I would be morally remiss if I didn't post about it here. It's indie-pop-rock with a No Doubt / Pink / Yeah Yeah Yeahs kinda flair, with a bit of Sabbath mixed in here and there.

Anyway, if you're so inclined to check out the album or the band...

www.hotmesslovesyou.com

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hotmess

Thanks for reading, folks!


----------

